# Ist Usenext legal?



## bf2-zogger (9. Januar 2009)

Hallo liebe Community,

ich würde gern mal wissen, ob Usenext legal ist? Für mich sieht das erstmal seriös aus, da man ja auch dafür bezahlt. Was mich nur etwas stutzig macht ist, dass man hier wirklich alles zu einem Festpreis laden kann...

Ich bin erstmal total begeistert davon und wäre auch nicht abgeneigt die entsprechenden Kosten zu tragen.

Da ich aber nicht viel über die Legalität dieses Dienstes gefunden habe, hier nochmal die Frage.

MfG, Bf2-Zogger.


----------



## Snade (9. Januar 2009)

Ich würde sagen es ist nicht leagl da die Spiele !nicht! vom Hersteller geuploadet wurden bzw. von den UseNext Gekauft wurde nicht so wie bei spiele Flatrates guck dir das mal an legal zum (fast) gleichen Preis 

mfg. Snade


----------



## nfsgame (9. Januar 2009)

Es ist legal, sollange du keine "verbotenen Dienste" in anspruch nimmst (dh. Urheberrechtlich geschütztes Material herunterladen).


----------



## DanielX (9. Januar 2009)

Die Platform selbst ist legal und deswegen auch noch online.^^

Nur ca. 95% der Inhalte sind nicht legal, jedoch distanzieren sich die Betreiber im von diesen.

Ist halt so ne richtig dicke Grauzone, das einzige was passiert ist wenn ein ilegaler Inhalt gemeldet wird wird er entfernt.

MfG DanielX


----------



## bf2-zogger (9. Januar 2009)

Schade, das wäre echt zu toll.

Da stellt sich mir doch die Frage, warum das dann nicht verklagt wird? Die Seite ist ja nun wirklich nicht zu übersehen im Internet. 
Und die die bezahlen und downloaden, denken alles ist richtig und plötzlich sind sie die Verurteilten! Finde ich nicht akzeptabel.

Danke für die Info, gut das ich noch unsicher war!

PS:Sorry habe den 2. Post zu spät gesehen. Also ist das eine Grauzone und dem Bezahler passiert nichts oder wie?


----------



## junglekid (9. Januar 2009)

Bis jetzt passiert dem Bezahler nichts, aber wenn die Industrie auf die Idee, UseNext zwingen zu wollen die Log-Dateien( also auch die IP-Adressen) rauszugeben, kann der Benutzer auch verklagt werden.


----------



## Herbboy (9. Januar 2009)

klar werden die "verklagt", aber es is halt so, dass usenext oder auch andere uploaddienste wie zB rapidshare - sobald man denen bescheid gibt - die inhalte entfernen müssen. erst wenn sie das nicht tun, kann wirklich geklagt werden. genau wie bei youtube, da wird erstmal hochgaladen, und wenn youtube mitbekommt, dass es nicht mit den bestehenden verträgen abgedeckt ist, wird es gelöscht (zB ich glaub die plattenfirma von madonna hat das hochladen derer musik/videos untersagt - andere plattenfirmen haben verträge mit youtube, durch die sie über werbeeinahmen entschädigt werden) 

bei der grauzone wäre ich sehr vorsichtig. es gibt neuere gesetze/entwürfe, bei denen du auch mit folgen rechnen musst, wenn du aus offensichtlich nicht legalen quellen runterlädst. und selbst wenn es "nur" ne beschlagnahmung des PCs aus verdacht des filesharings gibt, oder ne zivilrechtliche abmahnung der rechteinhaber, ist das ja nix schönes...


----------



## willy (9. Januar 2009)

von was redet ihr hier, von Usenext oder Usenet? 2 verschiedene paar schuhe :o


----------



## msix38 (9. Januar 2009)

AFAIk is die Plattform legal die existiert ja noch, aber beim Inhalt bin ich mir da nicht sicher?!


----------



## klefreak (9. Januar 2009)

Pr0schtH0rscht schrieb:


> Zitat entfernt durch Moderation




runter vom gas aber schleunigst !!


mfg

@ topic:  ich denke auch, dass sich gerade im grauzonenbereich noch einiges zu ungunsten der User ändern wird.

für den Account würde ich mir lieber einige wenige aber dafür gute games im laden kaufen, so hast du nachher auch noch etwas in der hand

(bin halt kein Freund von diesen ganzen steam sachen)

mfg Klemens


----------



## msix38 (9. Januar 2009)

Hoffentlich ist er gesperrt.


----------



## Standeck (9. Januar 2009)

Meld Dich bei denen bloß nicht an! Die hauen Dir brutalst Gebühren drauf wenn diese Probezeit abgelaufen ist. Und legal ist das meiste dort auch nicht zu haben. Also bloß Finger laßen von dem Müll.


----------



## msix38 (9. Januar 2009)

Wer nutzt denn bitte usenext?


----------



## Whoosaa (9. Januar 2009)

Ich. 

Habe ein Jahr bei Firstload gezogen, rund 750 GB sind dabei zusammengekommen.  Natuerlich alles legales Material.


----------



## dot (9. Januar 2009)

willy schrieb:


> von was redet ihr hier, von Usenext oder Usenet? 2 verschiedene paar schuhe :o



Usexnext (Firma) bietet dir den Zugang in das Usenet (inklusive der im Normalfall gesperrten bin.* Gruppen) an.

@ Topic
Das Usenet bzw. der Dienst ist legal, nur das Herunterladen von urheberrechtlich geschuetzten Materialien ist natuerlich strafbar.


----------



## iPLAY (11. Januar 2009)

Habe eine frage, wie sieht es aus mit torrent-s in Deutschland aus? Auf welce weise verfolgen sie die users? 

Habe vor paar monaten bei Akte08 geschaut wie die Polizei mit einer agentur auf jagt geht um die music industrie zu schuetzen. Sie haben die users uber zB. LimeWire auswendig gemacht auf so eine bloede art. Fuer die ist es interesant wer die mp3 im grosser zahl zu verfuegung stellt, und nicht wer es runterlaedt.


----------



## willy (11. Januar 2009)

torrent und limewire sind 2 verschiedene sachen, außerdem ist torrents saugen legal, denn es gibt legale torrents...


----------



## iPLAY (11. Januar 2009)

ich weiss das torrent un LimeWire verschieden sind, und ich habe an ilegale torrents gedacht


----------



## willy (11. Januar 2009)

eig fast unmöglich, solange man ein gutes torrent-saug prog hat, wegen verschlüsselung etc. doch ein bekannter eines clankollegen wurde erwischt, und das 2 mal hintereinander, die beamtenarbeit dauert ja^^ und darum hat er in einer woche 2 anzeigen bekommen -> 2x 300€


----------



## Herbboy (11. Januar 2009)

torrents sind mit urheberrechtl. geschützen material runterladen is illegal, weil du die beim downloaden auch selber schon mitanbietest (und zwar die dateiteile, die du halt schon bei dir hast). ich hab schon von leuten gelesen, die deswegen was zahlen mussten. is also dein eigenes risiko. wenn man sich was nicht leisten kann, kauft man es halt nicht - so einfach is das.


----------



## OctoCore (11. Januar 2009)

willy schrieb:


> eig fast unmöglich, solange man ein gutes torrent-saug prog hat, wegen verschlüsselung etc. doch ein bekannter eines clankollegen wurde erwischt, und das 2 mal hintereinander, die beamtenarbeit dauert ja^^ und darum hat er in einer woche 2 anzeigen bekommen -> 2x 300€



Was nützt dir denn die Verschlüsselung beim Datentransfer? Der Sauger weiß doch, welches Material er bekommt und von wem. Die Ermittler der MI arbeiten mit modifizierten Clients, die erstellen auf Mausklick direkt ein Übertragungsprotokoll plus Strafanzeige für den Staatsanwalt, inklusive der IP-Adresse des vermeintlichen Bösewichts, damit beim Provider gleich auf Herausgabe der Daten des IP-Adressen-Nutzers zum fraglichen Zeitpunkt geklagt werden kann.


----------

